# dog food



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

just have to add a little meat in.. and before i get jumped . joke


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Oddly enough, a cat showed up here a few days ago. It'd come and go, then yesterday afternoon took up a spot in the driveway, right at the first curve and yowled a while. This morning, it's under the barn, carrying on. I took it some dog food and water, it was scared of me, but came out to eat when I was away. I gave it a name. I think it's now a member of the family. Most likely it is female and pregnant. I've had a lot of animals dropped off at the end of my road, a 7 or 8 hundred ft driveway from "end of the road" to "down here" they gravitate here. Not sure how to deal with a cat, it's been a very long time...


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

Clem said:


> Oddly enough, a cat showed up here a few days ago. It'd come and go, then yesterday afternoon took up a spot in the driveway, right at the first curve and yowled a while. This morning, it's under the barn, carrying on. I took it some dog food and water, it was scared of me, but came out to eat when I was away. I gave it a name. I think it's now a member of the family. Most likely it is female and pregnant. I've had a lot of animals dropped off at the end of my road, a 7 or 8 hundred ft driveway from "end of the road" to "down here" they gravitate here. Not sure how to deal with a cat, it's been a very long time...


feed it and water it.. if it gets ill it will get close to you to the point of touching it .. means it needs help.. it will need a shelter of one kind or trap it and take it into the nearest town and set it free. lots of food in dumpsters. better there than in the middle of nowhere like your driveway.. also the do wander over a mile.. get shoved out by older toms .. your pick


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

If she stays, I'll give her food and shelter. This is good place, if you're a dog or a cat. Not so good if you're selling burial insurance.....


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

You can never have too many barn cats!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wolf mom said:


> You can never have too many barn cats!


 A guys wife brought home two cats years ago against the husbands wishes.
He couldn't stomp his foot hard enough to stop her from bringing them home and living in the house.
She got them declawed and fixed. Both had urinary tract issues so she had to buy them special food and prevent them from eating anything else, otherwise the guy would have to shell out a couple hundred buck each for emergency vet visits.

He used to call them the gay couple that lived upstairs. He was never unkind to them but they never approached him and ran when they saw him.
She would ask him why he hated cats so much. He said he didn't hate cats, he just had no use for animals that didn't do anything but eat and poop and throw cat litter all over the floor. They would stare at mice as they ran across their rooms.

One day he brought home a stray kitten. His wife couldn't believe it and told him her two cats wouldn't like him. "No problem. This one is going outdoors to be a mouser." The guy told me that his cat wasn't 10 weeks old before he carried two mice in one morning and dropped them at the foot of the bed.
"Attaboy" he told him.
Lol, he treats that cat as good as he treats his kids.


----------

